# 420-seeds.com



## aaonehundred (Oct 8, 2008)

I ordered from them about 4weeks ago and im getting impatient. Anyone heard of them or have info Good/bad. . Thanks. . .


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like a fake site to me.  Look at The Attitude Seedbank, Dope-Seeds, Marijuana-seeds.nl, and Dr. Chronic.


----------



## aaonehundred (Oct 8, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Looks like a fake site to me. Look at The Attitude Seedbank, Dope-Seeds, Marijuana-seeds.nl, and Dr. Chronic.


Will do. Thanks Disco94


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anytime.


----------

